# HoneyBee Healthy



## dkvello (Apr 2, 2010)

I was a skeptic, but have a hive was really light that would not take syrup this fall. All of my other hives where feeding fine. A fellow Beek gave me a sample and it solved my problems. The rest of my hives really packed it away as well. I make no claims on any other health issues, but I have seen no harm.


----------



## WavelandDrone (Apr 23, 2010)

I am a first year beek getting ready to start my second season. I have been using it as well and like dkvello, my bee go crazy for the syrup with the Honeybee heathy. I have been using it in my candy board recipe as well and the bees really take to it. I have had no heath issues with my 3 first year hives either.

WavelandDrone:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I tried HBH and Amino B Booster for the first time this year. I do not like buying or adding anything they do not need. HBH ABB was a good decision.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We use quite a bit of the older version. Have not tried the new one with amino acids. The bees go crazy for it. Do not feed it if you think the bees might get robby. It will cause them to rob.
I think it helps keep the virus load down.
Buy a bucket of it and try it. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Do you guys feed by the recommended dosage?


----------



## festus (Jul 27, 2010)

i used hbh last year and noticed alot of robbing.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Why do we keep trying "if a little is good, more is better"? The recommended ratio was tested by trial an error.
I have no trouble with robbing and I feed with cover feeders every year. That is a good sign it is good for the bees though.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Jan_practical.JPG


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes we feed the recomended rate.


----------



## WOpp (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. Personaly I am getting more sold on it . Yes you can cause robbing, by feeding only a few hives in apiaires. If all hives in the yard are fed at the same time robbing is minimal by my observation. We are just now going through our hives getting ready for almonds, I am very pleased with the population. We fed HBH in every gallon of syrup fed in 2010. In 09 i was quit sceptical about the HBH product as a health benifit, Its making a believer out of me.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Ian said:


> Do you guys feed by the recommended dosage?


I've always used 1.5 -2 quarts for every tote of feed about 250 gal syrup I know that is way beloww what is reccomended. Just curius what other peeps use???


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

next question, based on your dosage
are you feeding for the health benefits or to increase food consumption


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Health benifits. 
Our bees seem to be good at consuming large quantities of feed.


----------

